# as I see it



## tkekte

Cześć. 

Zastanawiam się jak przetłumaczyć angielski zwrot "as i see" na polski.
Moja próba jest "jak widzę", ale niewielu wyników to daje w google. Musi być coś inne... albo zupełnie po innemu budować zdanie żeby tego zwrotu nie trzeba było używać?

Przykłady: [z moimi probami ich przetłumaczenia w kwadratowych nawiaskach]
This is a nice place, as I see. [jak widzę, to ładne miejsce]
As I see, there's still a lot of time left. [jak widzę, jeszcze wiele czasu zostaje]
So, as I see, you don't like it much. [więc, jak widzę, nie bardzo to lubisz]

Celem jest naturalnie brzmienie.

Pomożcie proszę.  Dzięki z góry!


----------



## dn88

I think that "z tego co widzę" would be more common:

1) This is a nice place, as I see. [z tego co widzę, to ładne miejsce]
2) As I see, there's still a lot of time left. [z tego co widzę/jak widzę, zostało jeszcze dużo czasu]
3) So, as I see, you don't like it much. [więc, jak widzę/z tego co widzę, nie bardzo to lubisz]

Somehow in 2 and 3 both variants seem almost equally good. Only, I wouldn't use "jak widzę" in 1.

Hope to have helped a bit.

dn88


----------



## Marga H

Proponowałabym również: "według mnie" albo "moim zdaniem".


----------



## tkekte

Both of those mean "in my opinion"/"according to me", and they don't have the assumption (that "as I see" has (or just "I see") that whatever it is that you see is a result of some observation you just made, and not just a random opinion...

f.ex:
1. _In my opinion, Swedish nature is beautiful._ <-- from this sentence we don't know if the person actually saw Swedish nature, or has been told about it by someone else, or just made up an opinion on the spot.
2. _Swedish nature is beautiful, I see._ <-- but in this sentence, the person is speaking after already having seen Swedish nature with their own eyes... speaking from their own experience. (a more natural-sounding example would be "now I see how beautiful Swedish nature is", but that's not the point. )

What I said was kinda messy, even in English, and there is no way I could express it in Polish...  I hope you understood what I meant..


----------



## tkekte

Oh, also the same could be said about the sentence
_As I see, there's still a lot of time left._
in this sentence, the person saying it is making their conclusion based on some observation, and not just guessing. If we replace "as I see" with "in my opinion", it would be just an opinion... which might be just a guess, not necessarily a logical conclusion.


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:
			
		

> 1) This is a nice place, as I see. [z tego co widzę, to ładne miejsce]





			
				dn88 said:
			
		

> 2) As I see, there's still a lot of time left. [z tego co widzę/jak widzę, zostało jeszcze dużo czasu]
> 3) So, as I see, you don't like it much. [więc, jak widzę/z tego co widzę, nie bardzo to lubisz]


 

Nie jestem pewien, ale być może chodzi o to że jak widzę jest używane w raczej bardziej metaforycznych kontekstach, w których widzenie za pomocą oczu nie jest brane pod uwagę, a przynajmniej nie jest tak istotne.

W pierwszym zdaniu mamy do czynienia z faktycznym obserwowaniem jakiegoś miejsca za pomocą wzroku. Osoba reaguje na to dostrzegając piękno krajobrazu; postrzega charkter scenerii. W pozostałych dwóch zdaniach widzenie nie jest użyte w dosłownym tego słowa znaczeniu i jest, powiedzmy sobie, bardziej abstrakcyjne. Wydaje mi się, że chodzi tu bardziej o wyciąganie wniosków, rozumienie jakiejś sytuacji, zdanie sobie z czegoś sprawy uświadomienie sobie czegoś.

Z drugiej strony, nie mam obiekcji do _jak widać/widzimy/Państwo widzicie, jest to bardzo piękne miejsce._ 



Tom


----------



## tkekte

Thomas1 said:


> Wydaje mi się, że chodzi tu bardziej o wyciąganie wniosków, rozumienie jakiejś sytuacji, zdanie sobie z czegoś sprawy uświadomienie sobie czegoś.
> Tom


Yep... and this is also true for the first sentence. The common element for every use of "I see" is making a conclusion about something based on observation. (regardless of how literal the "seeing" is)


----------



## Marga H

tkekte said:


> Yep... and this is also true for the first sentence. The common element for every use of "I see" is making a conclusion about something based on observation. (regardless of how literal the "seeing" is)


Angielski czasownik _see _znaczy nie tylko "obserwować za pomocą wzroku" ale również, jak powiedział Tom, bardziej abstrakcyjnie "widzieć rozumem".Polski czasownik_ widzieć_ ma także to podwójne znaczenie.
I see. = Rozumiem.
You see, there is a problem.. można przetłumaczyć: Rozumiesz/wiesz/widzisz, jest pewien problem..
As I see it.. słownik idiomów tłumaczy: Według mnie .., ale możesz powiedzieć także: Ja to/ten problem widzę tak:..
W sumie tłumaczenie dn88 Twoich zdań jest chyba najlepsze ( i najdokładniejsze ) ale ono nie zawsze musi oznaczać, że mówiący na coś patrzył.
Widzę, że nie bardzo to lubisz (albo: nie bardzo ci się to podoba ) można powiedzieć patrząc na niezadowoloną minę jakiejś osoby, ale również można _wyciągnąć taki wniosek_ na podstawie różnych innych informacji i wtedy Widzę = uważam = według mnie
W pierwszym zdaniu rzeczywiście chyba trzeba zobaczyć krajobraz.
Ale już w drugim może chodzić o ocenę sytuacji na podstawie np sprawdzenia ilości wykonanej pracy potrzebnej do ukończenia jakiegoś zadania.A możesz po prostu spojrzeć na zegarek i zobaczyć ile minut pozostało do odjazdu pociągu..
Wydaje mi się, że taka sama dwuznaczność występuje i w języku angielskim i w języku polskim.


----------



## dn88

The reason why I wouldn't use "jak widzę" in 1 is that it makes the sentence ambiguous:

_ jak widzę, to ładne miejsce_

Now let's suppose there's no comma in the sentence above, then "jak" means more or less "when", and the whole sentence can be translated as:

_ when I see this nice place...

_dn88


----------



## tkekte

Yeah, but that was just my attempt to translate. 
You could say it in other ways, like:
_jak widzę, ładne tu miejsce
jak widzę, to miejsce jest ładne_
etc... (not sure if those two above are grammatically correct)


----------



## dn88

tkekte said:


> Yeah, but that was just my attempt to translate.
> You could say it in other ways, like:
> _jak widzę, ładne tu miejsce
> jak widzę, to miejsce jest ładne_
> etc... (not sure if those two above are grammatically correct)



I think they are grammatically correct and understandable as well. 

dn88


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> Yeah, but that was just my attempt to translate.
> You could say it in other ways, like:
> _jak widzę, ładne tu miejsce_
> _jak widzę, to miejsce jest ładne_
> etc... (not sure if those two above are grammatically correct)


Jeśli chodzi o pierwsze zdanie to dodałbym conieco do niego:
_jak widzę, ładne tu jest miejsce_
or better
_jak widzę, jest tu ładne miejsce._
but these sentences may rather suggest somethig different from _This is a nice place, as I see._

As far as I'm concerned I wouldn't use _jak widzę_ here.


Tom


----------



## Grosvenor1

"As I see" is not idiomatic English. Native English speakers would say "in my opinion" or perhaps "as I see it", but not "as I see".


----------



## dn88

Grosvenor1 said:


> "As I see" is not idiomatic English. Native English speakers would say "in my opinion" or perhaps "as I see it", but not "as I see".



Even if it is supposed to mean "from what I see"?


----------



## Grosvenor1

No. 

More idiomatic would be "from what I can see" or "it looks to me like..."

"As I see" is not a huge error, but it would indicate that English is not your first language.


----------



## dn88

Grosvenor1 said:


> No.
> 
> More idiomatic would be "from what I can see" or "it looks to me like..."
> 
> "As I see" is not a huge error, but it would indicate that English is not your first language.



Thanks for the answer.


----------



## tkekte

I will remember this when I become a spy.


----------



## Grosvenor1

You could say "so I see", as a response to someone explaining something to you. 
"The stock market has fallen 20 points."
"So I see."


----------



## sirix

I propose "jak wnoszę po moich obserwacjach"


----------



## dn88

sirix said:


> I propose "jak wnoszę po moich obserwacjach"



That's quite a long one.


----------



## sirix

dn88 said:


> That's quite a long one.



Right. Then maybe "jak wnoszę z mych spostrzeżeń" ?  Or without "jak"?

"They're going to bunkrupt, as I see it." "Zbankrutują, wnoszę z mych spostrzeżeń."


----------



## dn88

sirix said:


> Right. Then maybe "jak wnoszę z mych spostrzeżeń" ?  Or without "jak"?
> 
> "They're going to bunkrupt, as I see it." "Zbankrutują, wnoszę z mych spostrzeżeń."



I guess it's okay, even though it sounds a bit, say, "sophisticated".


----------



## Thomas1

IMHO, the level of register of "jak wnoszę z mych spostrzeżeń" is different form the one of _as I see it_. Also, I don't know if it's just me, but I must admit I can't remember anyone say it, and it sounds as if a lawyer's talk; what do the others make of it?


Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> IMHO, the level of register of "jak wnoszę z mych spostrzeżeń" is different form the one of _as I see it_. Also, I don't know if it's just me, but I must admit I can't remember anyone say it, and it sounds as if a lawyer's talk; what do the others make of it?
> 
> 
> Tom



Yes, it seems exceedingly formal to my mind.


----------

